# To C or not to CC or C & C????



## Giddyscot (Jul 18, 2013)

I am heading to UK for the Birmingham show but have 9 days to faff around. I want to join a club but unsure which way to head, although from reading on here it would seem the caravan club would be best with its certified locations, can anyone comment or help? 

I have no kids or dogs to worry about, just want some decent sites for first trip home in the van without much hassles.

I am keen on the Britstop thing but might wait to see if they are at the NEC to have a chat.

Cheers,
George


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I just checked on the exhibitor list and Britstops not listed, so if you are thinking of that then maybe contact via their website.

Cant help with the clubs thing as I joined both just for 1 year each and then never used them... I think the caravan and camping club would be my choice if I did have to choose.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If it is just for CLs and CSs don't bother. I am a member of the CC and use both I have NEVER been asked if I am a member. These are independent enterprises that are affliated to their relevant club often for the sole purpose of planning regs.

Dick


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

But given (if) you do wanf fo join one of them & your over 55, CC&C offer "grey haired old foggies" a discount on pitch fee's


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

It really depends on what you want to do and where you want to go. If you want to stay on campsites it's usually our experience that club sites are cheaper and have more consistent facilities than independent sites. You can perhaps save the subscription costs in a few nights.

As far as choosing between CC or C&CC goes I'd say that the CC has more sites and possibly more certificated locations but it could be that the C&CC happens to have sites just where you want to be.

I'd suggest visiting both their websites to check out where their sites are and pick up any other info that would help you decide.


Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you like men in black uniforms and boots, join the CC. :lol: 

Only kidding .......... or am I. 8O


----------



## Giddyscot (Jul 18, 2013)

geez over 55 men in black? with aliens?

at least its not the men in a white van.


Vic: no a while to go before 55 although I have found a few grey hairs 

Well I am more confused than ever, Dont know what I want really just some places to roll up to.

I remember as a kid it was alot easier tenting with my pops 

Thanks for the info though, I will digest a bit more tomorrow.

G

Oh didnt I read here somewhere that one club of them is a bit too strict and bossy? Would them be the uniformed persons?


----------



## Giddyscot (Jul 18, 2013)

Actually just went to get Britstops but its going to be 35 euros so might wait until the 2014 book as I would only need it for a week or 2.

Great idea though.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If you want places where you can just roll up then I would go for C&CC , the rallies and Temporary Holiday Sites are wide spread , cheap with no booking needed for majority of them. 

Never used one of their main sites and a member for 10 years now but we go away with them at least 15 times a year. 

CC do have rallies but you have to book and a little more regimented/organised, C&CC tend to leave you to your own devices once you arrive with the occasional organised event. 

Mandy


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have rejoined the CC after an absence of quite a few years as the 90 day away from home house insurance was too tempting.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I am a member of both but have not really noticed any difference, apart from I now insure my MH through C&CC and find it much cheaper than all other quotes. If you add the price of club memberhip to the insurance cost then one or two others come close, but al least this way I still get the cheapest insurance with effectively C&CC membership thrown in. 

One other consideration is that I do find the C&CC website extremely infuriating to use when searching for sites. The CC web site is a bit more user friendly.

I don't find membership to either is particularly useful and I will not be renewing my CC membership when it comes for renewal. I will be renewing C&CC membership purely for the insurance reasons mentioned above.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We joined the CC, when you turn up on site you are sure of the standard, always good and the main reason for us is that there is a CL located near relatives we visit and we use the Black Horse site near the tunnel for EC trips.

Just stayed overnight at a site in the New Forest but felt although good at £22 a night for a member it wasn't cheap. 

Would join again for UK touring otherwise probably not since many of the sites will take non members at a small premium anyway.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We are in both, C&CC because of the breakdown insurance with the RAC, which includes Europe.

CC is bigger and better organised, or 'regimented' as some have said, but they do set a decent standard for their sitres and CL's.

The magazines tend to go in the bin, once you've read January's the rest are very similar.

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

greygit said:


> We have rejoined the CC after an absence of quite a few years as the 90 day away from home house insurance was too tempting.


A measly 90 days? 8O

Should have gone with the C&CC ..... 180 days mate. :wink:


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

each club has its devotees. Personally although a member of both I'm not a great lover of either when compared to european sites.
You can stay at most of the CC or C&CC sites without being a member and perhaps you should sample both as a non-member then make your own mind up!


----------



## Giddyscot (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Gordon I guess thats what I will do.

I thought non members paid a good bit more but will see how it goes.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

747 said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > We have rejoined the CC after an absence of quite a few years as the 90 day away from home house insurance was too tempting.
> ...


Shhh! er indoors will want to stay away longer if she knows about that, I like to get back after 90 days or the gardens like a jungle or I start to wonder if the heating is ticking along all right and we have no burst pipes.

Actually we also use the CC site a lot at Totnes as we have a relative living there.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We are members of both clubs. We like the CC for their sites, yes they are kept in tip top condition and usually nice and quiet of an evening. Never yet met officious wardens though, and we have been to loads of sites in the network.

We like the C&CC for their Rallies and Temporary Holiday Sites. We tend not to use their sites as they have a lot of tents and they can be quite noisey, especially in high season. People seem to forget that there is only a thin sheet of canvas between them and the rest of us and they still shout and talk very loudly all evening which tends to drive me indoors  

I suppose you pay your money and take your chance


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

Giddyscot you can join either club on arrival and you will not be charged the non-member supplement.


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi 
I joined the caravan club in June, I h have used the haven't used any of their sites yet but I used the club card to get a discount of twenty pounds off entrance to Longleat.

Geoff


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi 
I joined the caravan club in June, I h have used the haven't used any of their sites yet but I used the club card to get a discount of twenty pounds off entrance to Longleat.

Geoff


----------

